# Need a few testers!



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2018)

implementing some new back end code on the member site and need a few testers to browse around and check things out!

items like submitting reviews, creating/editing marketplace ads, marketplace searches, review browsing, etc etc.

please send me a PM or reply here if you are available and willing to play around in a new sandbox to help out TUG before we go live with the changes!  thank you!


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 12, 2018)

I’m happy to test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Happy to help.


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 12, 2018)

Would be happy to help test some new changes.


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 12, 2018)

Count me in. Although really depends on timing... as I have yet to do my taxes.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm a sucker for new tech, Brian.  What can I do?

Dave


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 13, 2018)

Kinda off topic, but lately it seems more difficult to opt-in to forums. I have to scroll through pages and pages to find the spot to log-in. What's up with that?


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 13, 2018)

I'll be glad to help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Kinda off topic, but lately it seems more difficult to opt-in to forums. I have to scroll through pages and pages to find the spot to log-in. What's up with that?



the log in link is always at the top right of any forum page.  it will only not appear if you are already logged in.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2018)

pm sent to all those who volunteered above, thank you!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Kinda off topic, but lately it seems more difficult to opt-in to forums. I have to scroll through pages and pages to find the spot to log-in. What's up with that?


If you see your username in the upper right corner, you're already logged in .


----------



## silentg (Apr 14, 2018)

I’ll help!


----------

